# Office Emergency! Our fridge won't cool!



## TxBuilder (Aug 9, 2011)

Make: Magic Chef
Model:  MCBR1000S

Problem: Our refrigerator seemed rather warm sometime last week. We took it apart and realized our coils in the freezer were frozen solid and our fan couldn't turn fluidly. We let it sit and defrost, we cleaned it up and put it back inside. We plugged it in over night before loading it back up. It seemed to work fine for a few days, although warmer than usual. We keep it one notch under max for the fridge and the freezer, btw. Today, we realized the fan wasn't spinning at all and water I put in the ice trays on Thursday was still NOT ice! The coils are not frozen any more. The compressor kicked on once, and then when we unplugged it and replugged it, it didn't kick back on.

Any ideas?


----------



## kok328 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sounds like a thermal overload on the compressor possibly due to the fan not cooling the condensor.
Also, sounds like a bad fan motor.
The fan motor was seeing power to the windings but wasn't able to disapate the power due to a physical blockage of ice to the fan blades.  See if you can find the defrost timer and verify that it isn't stuck on.  I doubt that it is being that it failed once already.
Could be toast.


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 9, 2011)

kok328 said:


> Sounds like a thermal overload on the compressor possibly due to the fan not cooling the condensor.
> Also, sounds like a bad fan motor.
> The fan motor was seeing power to the windings but wasn't able to disapate the power due to a physical blockage of ice to the fan blades.
> Could be toast.



I was afraid this is what would be the problem. I figured it would be because the fan motor (I assume) was trying to run the whole time ice was blocking it. 

I'll look into fan motors. Thanks!


----------



## DocDiggler (Jul 17, 2013)

We have the same model in our office and having issues.
The freezer temp has risen as items inside have melted. This has been happening for about a month. 
Now the frig appears to be having issues as it seems almost room temperature inside. 
Any ideas on how to isolate the problem?


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi,



> MCBR1000S





> We have the same model in our office and having issues



Hope not, this model# won't come up for me...
http://www.applianceaid.com/model-number.php Some model# helps.



> Any ideas on how to isolate the problem?



What is or is not working is a good place to start...
http://www.applianceaid.com/refrigerator-not-cold-enough.php
...fan(s) working, compressor running, etc.

jeff.


----------



## Housedoctor57 (Jul 19, 2013)

Check the drain tube is clear from the freezer compartment to the pan underneath near the coils. A common problem is with the defrost circuit of drain tube blocked with trash or food items. Water has no where to go and refreezes after defrost cycle melts the coils for a short period of time.


----------



## DocDiggler (Aug 6, 2013)

Too late. We don't have time to mess with fixing it and bought a new Frig. The old one is going to the Maintenance/Janitor guy. He seems to think he can do something with it. haha...


----------

